# Sightfishing sheepshead on the fly!



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

As you have all noticed, I have been getting quite a few sheepshead to eat on the fly rod, one on my 9wt, one on my 8wt, but the rod was overkill and the fight....meh'.....However my latest bit of success was the sheepshead on the 4wt was certainly a memorable event to say the least! I have spent the majority of my last 5or so trips chasing them and have learned allot in getting them to eat, watching them chase down a fly, and how they behave. Using my reddington CT 4wt with a newly obtained lamson Guru, I set this rod up just for sheepshead and the occasional trout or ladyfish. Setting it up for saltwater use, My leader consists of a 3.5' butt of 30lb, 3 feet of 15 and 1.5' of 10lb with about 1' of 15-20lb bite tippet, all flourocarbon. I would highly suggest you guys break out your lightweight rods and reels and give this a shot. As for the fly, use something something tan/brown with a teeniest bit of gold flash and make sure its on the bottom. I use my martian toad on a super small sc15 (forgot the hook size, will post it asap!) all together the entire body of the MT fits inside a beer bottle cap, and the rubber legs barely overhang, and its working well.
You will cast at allot of fish, you will get follows, nibbles, and excitement with most all the fish you cast at but dont spook, but getting one to actually eat is another story. My ratio of casts to eats are 4eats 100casts at fish, and 4 eats to 50 following "nibblers" at best, lol! My second bit of advice, dont set the hook on a nibbler, wait till it picks up the fly completely, many times this will result in a few nibbles and then the fish losing interest and turning away, but also presents an pprotunity to make one or two more cast at them, they will get annoyed and have a higher chance of eating.
I noticed when there are groups of 5-6 fish together, they all compete for the fly, and you have an even better chance of hooking up. 
Go ahead and give this a shot yourselves!


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

great report.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Some of those Martian Toads need to find their way into my hands.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

I've thrown at a few in Louisiana, it's definitely tough to make them eat...lots of nibblers


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

> Some of those Martian Toads need to find their way into my hands.....


Ill hook you up Jon I will tie a few up for you let me know where to send them


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

you are the sheepshead ninja. i've only caught 2 on the fly one blind casting and one nice one sight casted. i get a lot of followers.
im very proud of this catch


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Great info!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Update on the hook size for the fly, they are Gamagatsu SC15 size 2


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Lousiana Permit. I have tried but never succeeded. Nicely done my friend.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Had the pleasure of finally fooling one of these suckers into eating a fly. Been throwing at Sheeps for over 10 years!! Finally finally finally!!!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I've been told that the ones that follow your fly won't eat. I have found that to be pretty true. They either commit and eat the fly, follow it and eventually swim away, or spook off like boogey man is coming after them. 

All of my (4) eats have been on fish that were actively eating - nose down and tail up. I am 0 for 1000 on cruisers.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

They eat pretty hard in LA. Never caught one on my home waters in Charleston on fly.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Holy thread resurection Batman! They are my favorite fish to chase on fly, at least locally. I target them more than redfish and have learned a lot over the last few years. The original post has some good info. From our efforts, we are making about 20-30 casts per hook up. If they are spooked they won't eat. Slow cruising fish will eat, but you've got to be accurate and really watch the fish to feed them. Of course actively feeding and tailing ones are a much higher percentage.


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

Is it just me or are they incredibly difficult to get them to eat in Florida? I have had zero luck, but see that they eat like crazy in Louisiana!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bflatisbest said:


> Is it just me or are they incredibly difficult to get them to eat in Florida? I have had zero luck, but see that they eat like crazy in Louisiana!


Agree. They are pretty tough in Texas as well. They do seem to be a little more agreeable in Louisiana but it could just be the huge amount of marsh area, they just don't get pressured as much. They certainly average bigger in Louisiana though.


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

this is awesome


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Bflatisbest said:


> Is it just me or are they incredibly difficult to get them to eat in Florida? I have had zero luck, but see that they eat like crazy in Louisiana!


Yeah they eat in Louisiana, your not getting "nibblers" in the keys, they are as spooky as it gets lol


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Never got one to eat at home in Alabama. We got 4 eats in LA last weekend. Landed 2. All cruising the grass line. 3 ate immediately and very aggressive. 1 ate on the 8th or 9th cast. Lots of other follows and denials. I had almost given up on them and now I’m addicted. They ate redfish crack flies and one at a smaller black baitfish.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Most frustrating fish that swims for me. Seems I’m not the only one with dismal cast to hook up ratio.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

I have no experience chasing these fish on the fly. But it’s a goal of mine but I’ve rarely seen them in the marsh. Is there a certain time of year that they go up in the marsh more?


----------

